# Bolt & Soundbar



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

Think about buying the Bolt. Had a lot problems with Tivo Premiere and Vizio soundbar (popping/cracking) sounds and losing Dolby. Is anyone using the Bolt with a Vizio soundbar and have any issues when fast forwarding, changing channels; etc?


----------



## mpf541 (Nov 25, 2009)

I tried the vizio soundbar. I had some of the same issues you had. I had a 5.1 system and it kept losing the subwoofer. All I can say is I returned it and went to a Bose Soundbar 300. While it costs more I have no issues at all with it.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

I have a vizio TV with Vizio sound bar and bolt + sound bar is on ARC. No popping or crackling.
However vizio TV and sound bar on ARC treat a drop of sound during a fast forward as no signal and turn off bar. This happens with any device connected and sometimes causes the bar not to be detected. Basically their hdmi aRC implementation is crappy.

I have had popping and crackling issues on various TVs and audio system with other devices like an Xbox one, usually turns out to be crappy HDMI cables


----------



## NGeorge (Feb 27, 2004)

Not a Vizio soundbar but I'm having a issue with a Klipsch R-20B soundbar... when it's plugged into the Tivo vs. optical audio it randomly turns itself on multiple times a day and is quite annoying. I can run the soundbar through HDMI and then optical from the TV, but then I don't get Dolby Digital since the TV won't pass it. Klipsch says it must be a design error with the Tivo... looking online, Tivo owners as well as some cable box customers have this problem. So I'm not sure.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

Hooked up my New Bolt yesterday. Using Vizio Sound bar S4251w-B4 so far no crackling/popping when changing channels but when changing channel the Dolby Digital Light does not light up I think it's still in Dolby mode. Only time the Light comes on is when I first turn the TV. Did record something yesterday as a Test and when I used the 30 sec skip or fast forward buttons there was no crackling sounds so that's good but tonight's the real test when I watch "The Walking Dead" and fast forward through commercials. By the way Optical cord hooked up back of sound bar to TV because my Sony TV passes the Dolby signal.


----------



## ji0005 (Sep 28, 2007)

If its helpful, I have a Sonos Playbar hooked up with optical directly to my Bolt. The only thing I have noticed is a hiccup in audio when going to the guide (as the video moves to the upper right).


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

I have a Vizio sound bar and a Bolt and have no problems with audio. I connect the Bolt to my 2016 Vizio Smartcast P series TV with the HDMI cable that came with the Bolt and then use a fiber optic cable to send the audio from the TV to the Sound Bar.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

"RJ" Do you have a "Dolby Digital" Light on the front of your Vizio sound bar that Lights up??? when changing channels


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

timstack8969 said:


> "RJ" Do you have a "Dolby Digital" Light on the front of your Vizio sound bar that Lights up??? when changing channels


My sound bar doesn't have a Dolby Digital lite


----------

